# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Музыка для суицида

## DonnieDarko

Если бы вы решили перед/во время суицида слушать музыку, то что бы вы выбрали?

Мой выбор - The Doors - The End, мелодия и слова просто идеально подходят

http://youtu.be/aGmAmJFUvzM

----------


## Дурашка

Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck & Jimmy Page альбом [1987] Guitar Boogie

----------


## Scumring

Coil - the first five minutes after death
а вообще у них много чего есть по сабжу

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Coil - the first five minutes after death
> а вообще у них много чего есть по сабжу


 Блин, обожаю СOIL.Действительно интересная группа...

----------


## Scumring

это один из самых больных проектов, которые я вообще слышал.

----------


## EvilSmile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKw5mbcE7VY

----------


## Selbstmord

Это Coil то больной проект?) Вот это самое оно для суицида.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1zB5435iFA

----------


## Croatoan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSo_ypwOKoM

----------


## Scumring

то, что чувак верещит, как будто ему яйца режут, еще не значит, что он самый шизанутый. хотя, бесспорно, Наттрамн - паренек явно неадекватный. 
у Coil, как мне кажется, атмосфера лучше всего для су подходит

----------


## Scumring

койловская Going up - это вообще, наверное, самое грустное, что я когда-либо слышал..
местами чем-то даже напоминает ост к "Реквиуму по мечте"

----------


## edge_of_glory

Mylene Farmer - Nous souviendrons nous или Il n'y a pas d'ailleurs

----------


## Эндер

Clint Mancel - Tree of life

----------


## Гражданин

Идеально подходит музыка композитора Elliot Goldenthal- Lento.

----------


## Selbstmord

> то, что чувак верещит, как будто ему яйца режут, еще не значит, что он самый шизанутый. хотя, бесспорно, Наттрамн - паренек явно неадекватный.


 Он не просто верещит. Ты бы еще тексты его песен почитал, это вообще нечто. Так что он шизанутый, поверь.

----------


## ронни

Dead can Dance-Persephone(Gathering at flovers)Плакать и подыхать...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Лунная Соната 
Ван Людвиг Бетховен.

----------


## kubik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXsxYf2UMA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h82sL...eature=related

----------


## Fenazipam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbDiYXBtMUo 

группа текста которых меня уничтожали, воскрешали и заставляли продолжать жить) под их музыку проходили сутки консультаций, они со мной и теперь.

----------


## sick boy

почемуто хочу арию, хотя раньше особо не слушал

----------


## sasoka

Я бы одел наушники и включил попсу какую-нибудь галимую, надоевшую вусмерть... Чтобы процесс ускорить и наверняка не передумать)

----------


## оригами

Mr.Nise feat Jaskaz – Быть ближе
Noize MC – Это был дождь

----------


## Ehwaz

Yuki Kajiura - Ensei
Лично меня всегда ненавязчиво наводит на мысль

----------


## оригами

Баста – Мама
OST Crows ZERO – Into the Battlefield

----------


## freeze

в тишине ... чем больше хочется умереть тем меньше желание слушать музыку

----------


## natata

тоже за Coil

----------


## fuсka rolla

Тема уже существует здесь. Пользуйтесь поиском при создании новых тем.

----------

